# DESCRIBE YOUR SEX LIFE AS A VIDEO GAME TITLE



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2011)

GO!


----------



## monkat (Jan 29, 2011)

uh...
InFamous
Wild Woody
Pokémon Crystal Version


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 29, 2011)

insanaquarium


----------



## Nujui (Jan 29, 2011)

Fluffman.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 29, 2011)

6 Inch My Darling
Climax Landers
Big Bang Show


----------



## monkat (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, we're going for imaginary video games, then?

Bah...I'm not creative enough for that.


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 29, 2011)

Tiger Woods PGA Tour.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2011)

Well i was hoping for legit video games. They are funnier. 

Try this 

"Family game night"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2011)

Lunar Dragon Song


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 29, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Oh, we're going for imaginary video games, then?



6 inch my darling is a real game... a japanese saturn game. I have it  ~.~


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 29, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had actually heard of it at another forum a while back...
Had to dig up the topic but
http://sasukemaniac.proboards.com/index.cg...amp;thread=1121


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Tiger Woods PGA Tour.


God I wish we had the ability to vote up posts...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 29, 2011)

The Conduit.
DeathSpank.


----------



## LocoRoco (Jan 29, 2011)

Tomb Raider


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 29, 2011)

Let's Tap
Shank
Super Meat Boy

and finally

World of Goo


----------



## monkat (Jan 29, 2011)

Call of Duty
Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland


----------



## boof222 (Jan 29, 2011)

Clubhouse Games.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2011)

Kirby


----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)

SSBB.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 29, 2011)

Real Game:
Silent Hill

Made Up:
Nothing for Miles
Barren Straits


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 29, 2011)

Pink Panther goes to Hollywood


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 29, 2011)

Mushihimesama


----------



## Arras (Jan 29, 2011)

Imagine.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bayonetta.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 29, 2011)

Do adult flash games count?


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)

Alone in the Dark.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gears of War



			
				BlueStar said:
			
		

> Alone in the Dark.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got in a fight with the wife, so at this point...


Fallout


----------



## cobleman (Jan 29, 2011)

Alien vs. Predator


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 29, 2011)

[Generic Shovelware Title]


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2011)

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Cave Story.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm are we talking ANY video game ???
If so....



Spoiler: Snatcher













Spoiler: Wild Woody













Spoiler: Stickyballs













Spoiler



[titleenetrator]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Final Fantasy XXX








Yeah I know this doesn't exist - but you never know - they may get that high


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 30, 2011)

Iggy's Reckin Balls


----------



## Rydian (Jan 30, 2011)

Solitaire.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Driller


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 30, 2011)

Age of Mytholorgy.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Custer's Revenge.


----------



## monkat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Just got in a fight with the wife, so at this point...
> 
> 
> Fallout


And, you live in Vegas [?], so Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jan 30, 2011)

Max Payne.


----------



## Westside (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ringo619 (Jan 30, 2011)

touch master 69


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Art academy
Yoshi story

:3


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jan 30, 2011)

Flat-Out


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jan 30, 2011)

oops mind deletin both my posts?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 30, 2011)

Minesweeper


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Jan 30, 2011)

Touchdic


----------



## secretsauce (Jan 30, 2011)

Dead Space 

....


----------



## RoverZ (Jan 30, 2011)

Halo *Reach*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 30, 2011)

Half-Life 2 Episode 3


----------



## secretsauce (Jan 30, 2011)

This doesn't even make sense ._.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2011)

"Tennis for Two"


----------



## Countbisquit (Jan 30, 2011)

Mhmm.


----------



## Costello (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Law (Jan 30, 2011)

God Hand Penis


----------



## Sumea (Jan 30, 2011)

beatmania


----------



## alidsl (Jan 30, 2011)

Hamsterz


----------



## Ikki (Jan 30, 2011)

Dementium


----------



## ddetkowski (Jan 30, 2011)

Seaman


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 30, 2011)

Draggin' BallZ


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 30, 2011)

Spanky's Quest


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 31, 2011)

Battlezone.


----------



## secretsauce (Jan 31, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. @[email protected]


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 31, 2011)

Flash/iPhone game:
The Grass Cutting Game.





What is this, the third time?
God, I'm going to hell.
Though I'll also go with a real game:




Just cuz every girl I've been attracted to has been crazy.


----------



## science (Jan 31, 2011)

Alone in the Dark (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit: Someone was quicker than me. 

That's what she said.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 31, 2011)

Charles Barkley's Shut up and Jam


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 31, 2011)

Missile Command


----------



## science (Jan 31, 2011)

Imagine: Babyz


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 31, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever
Portal
Pokemon


----------



## Multiskin (Feb 1, 2011)

resident evil


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 1, 2011)

Pokemon White


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 1, 2011)

This should be stickied.

Myst.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 1, 2011)

Dig Dug


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 2, 2011)

"What Did I Do To Deserve This, My Lord?"


is it because I made this thread all sticky?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 2, 2011)

Dead or alive 4


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

You can't beat mine. Mushihimesama.
Go to yootoob and you'll see.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 2, 2011)

二ノ国.


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 3, 2011)

BEST. THREAD. EVER.

Also, game?

Mario and Luigi: *Superstar Saga.*


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 3, 2011)

hop aboard the muscle train!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2011)

Sukeban Shachou Rena


----------



## Serabii (Feb 4, 2011)

Kamen Rider Battle Ganbaride





Yu-gi-oh 5D


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 4, 2011)

Pump it up ;P


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 4, 2011)

The Game.

Don't know it?
That's fine. You just lost it anyway.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 4, 2011)

Doki Doki Majo Shinpan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What? I got pedobear's approval


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 4, 2011)

Limbo


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 4, 2011)

Twister... I bend and twist whateverway and still look a retard when I fail


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2011)

Lost Magic


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep...its you LOST the game


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Total Wipeout Wii


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 7, 2011)

Army of Two: the 40th day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chef's Luv Shack
Naughty Bear
Lips
Nuts
Rockman
Tapper 
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time


----------



## Westside (Feb 7, 2011)

Perfect Dark Zero


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

Any game that has TBA as release date >_>


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 7, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Any game that has TBA as release date >_>


good job


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tetris.


Nahh jk, TBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but lol.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 8, 2011)

Sega 32x: 36 Great Holes (Golf Game)

...NAAAAAH, JKJK XD

Project Rub (DS) (EU title for feel the magic XY XX)


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

Jet Set Willy


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2011)

Megaman 2


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2011)

Fable.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirby for sure.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Scribblenauts... i draw and hope they come to life


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 12, 2011)

The misadventures of tron bon.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 12, 2011)

lego battles


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 13, 2011)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed

Great potential, bad execution


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 13, 2011)

Left 4 Dead

Either that or Alone in the Dark.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmm... How should I phrase this one post? -Googles odd video game titles-

I know, I shall list a few.

Beyond the Beyond
Divine Divinity
Infinite Undiscovery
You are Empty


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hard Drivin'.


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando
Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction
Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty
Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time
Ratchet and Clank: All 4 One

... I wish.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

SkinFlute64!


----------



## whoomph (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## STFU1 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Never Ending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forever ponding
Slip 'N Slide
Big Things


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 22, 2011)

half minute hero!


(kidding)


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2011)

World of Goo


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Feb 22, 2011)

Dead space.
Prolly been done before.
Still true.


----------



## monkat (Feb 22, 2011)

Excitebike


...and Glover 64...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 22, 2011)

I figured monkat's would be "Sewer Shark"


----------



## monkat (Feb 22, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I figured monkat's would be "Sewer Shark"




Oh, man...That's a good one! I forgot that game existed....

Hmm...

Disney's Aladdin.


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's more like Need For Speed.


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 22, 2011)

Charlie Sheen.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 22, 2011)

Water Sports


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 25, 2011)

Punch out!


----------



## MigueelDnd (Feb 25, 2011)

Speed


----------



## outgum (Mar 2, 2011)

Splatter house...

Or if you dont have a sex life
Fable.. lol

WOW? (World of warcraft?) lol
A boy and his blob
Super monkey ball: banana blitz


Off a website:
Kinect: Joy Ride
Irritating Stick
NDS game: Touch Dic
NDS game: Touch Man to Man 

ROFL


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

Touch dic?
U srs?


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 3, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Touch dic?
> U srs?


----------



## asdf (Mar 5, 2011)

StarCraft: Ghost



Spoiler



It doesn't exist ;-;


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 5, 2011)

Beat'em & Eat'em


----------



## floydo (Mar 6, 2011)

Wii Play,

oh oh and Doodle Jump,

Toy Story.


----------



## SparkFenix (Mar 7, 2011)

We dare


----------



## smellyunicorn (Mar 7, 2011)

Alone In the Dark


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 7, 2011)

Fable


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Touch dic


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 7, 2011)

Monkat's more like Half-Minute Hero


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Monkat's more like Half-Minute Hero



LoL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ontopic: Im 15 years old I have no sex life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if I could have the title would probally be er..Madworld


----------



## SparkFenix (Mar 7, 2011)

Any Imagine game


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Any Imagine game








That's freaky, dude.


----------



## SparkFenix (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah bestiality grows on ya


----------



## mechadylan (Mar 8, 2011)

Naughty Bear


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2011)

Sonic Rush


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2011)

Bulletstorm
Whiteout
Over the Hedge
Spore


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 15, 2011)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## .Darky (Mar 16, 2011)

smellyunicorn said:
			
		

> Alone In the Dark


Beat me to it.

Feels ok, man.


----------



## Daizu (Mar 17, 2011)

Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 17, 2011)

Joust   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frogger
Gotcha!
Faceball 2000


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 17, 2011)

Doodle Jump





Cut the rope/s (and or chains)


----------



## Zorua (Mar 17, 2011)

Professor Layton and the '*Curious*' Village.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 17, 2011)

Wii/we active


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 17, 2011)

Silent Hill


----------



## Rydian (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah man, talking breasts would be weird.


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 21, 2011)

Ocarina of Time.

Cause it's 10/10


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 23, 2011)

Castle Crashers.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Fable.


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 27, 2011)

S.C.A.T.


----------



## Westside (Mar 27, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> S.C.A.T.


DO NOT image search this.


----------



## STFU1 (Mar 27, 2011)

In The Hole



			
				Westside said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F*UCK YOU FOR MAKING ME DO THAT!!  I CANNOT UNSEE IT!*





   You can't mess with my curiosity.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Mar 30, 2011)

Imperishable Night

Called it.


----------



## ii-c-going (Mar 30, 2011)

Metal gear solid


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 2, 2011)

But the perfect name for mine exists already....
Furry Tales


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Duke nukem forever....

Cause it just never works out and always ends up getting awkwardly delayed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: wait wait screw that I have a better idea

CHIBI ROBO - Plug into adventure!


----------



## Mazor (Apr 2, 2011)

Subterranean Animism.


----------



## TankedThomas (Apr 7, 2011)

I know it's not really a game, but....

THE POWER GLOVE.






Yeah, being a loner doesn't pay off.


----------



## Jolan (Apr 7, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Subterranean Animism.


Shoot the Bullet


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 8, 2011)

Sonic Generations

/pedo
/incest


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 9, 2011)

E.G.G.

elemental gimick gear.



Spoiler


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 9, 2011)

Dynamite Blast


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 10, 2011)

i have one for the catboy sorry if you take offence by this one

Metal Gear Solid:Snake Eater


----------



## Arfiol (Apr 11, 2011)

Might and Magic II: Gates to another world


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 15, 2011)

Minecraft.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Crysis


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> i have one for the catboy sorry if you take offence by this one
> 
> Metal Gear Solid:Snake Eater



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 17, 2011)

CoD: Big Red One
...
Left 4 Dead
.......
imagine: girlfriend etc.




			
				Cuelhu said:
			
		

> S.C.A.T.



*Googles*
......
..........


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dragonball Z


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

LSD: The Dream Emulator.

It's THAT good.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 23, 2011)

Pokémoan.

Nah, not really. TBA.


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2011)

Duke Nukem forever, it will never be released...


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 23, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> Duke Nukem forever, it will never be released...









made my day


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2011)

Custer's Revenge


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

fast and furious


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 26, 2011)

Max Payne... oyea baby


----------



## Man18 (Apr 27, 2011)

im going with Orcs and Elves or contact


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 30, 2011)

perfect cherry blossom


----------



## bowser (Apr 30, 2011)

For the Catboy:
Mario & Luigi: Partners In Time

For Monkat:
Super Monkey Ball

No offence guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me...


Spoiler



Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
Megaman


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

Portal


----------



## Sumea (Apr 30, 2011)

My sexlife is...


Spoiler



*Left 4 Dead*


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

*IRRITATING STICK*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 9, 2011)

Battlefield!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 9, 2011)

Elite


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 9, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2011)

Man vs Wild


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 10, 2011)

Pitfall
I don't have one


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 11, 2011)




----------



## miro1997 (May 14, 2011)

Big Bang Mini Maxi


----------



## Juanmatron (May 29, 2011)

Burnout Legend


----------



## Rydian (May 29, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Burnout Legend


Man that's like two jokes in one.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 1, 2011)

Doom II: Hell on Earth


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 10, 2011)

Tomb Raider : Underworld


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 11, 2011)

the treasure of montezuma


----------



## Yumi (Jun 15, 2011)

Fable


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

Barbie Horse Adventures 




........and im not Barbie on the pic


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Minecraft...


(had one... and now I don't have a gf...)


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jun 24, 2011)

Left 4 dead


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 24, 2011)

need for speed hot pursuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



dont have one


----------



## Sterling (Jun 24, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> Duke Nukem forever, it will never be released...


Duke Nukem Forever says, "Hi."


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 24, 2011)

Dragon quest ... any, trust me.


----------



## Ultralex (Jun 28, 2011)

Alone in the Dark


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

test drive unlimited 2


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 5, 2011)

man vs beast
warioware DIY
minecraft
custom robo arena
drums on rockband


----------



## pistone (Jul 5, 2011)

i hope you fully understand the fully irony of this game


----------



## Death Eye (Jul 10, 2011)

I could probably come up with a better one, but for now, I'm going to go with Final Fantasy.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 10, 2011)

Ultralex said:
			
		

> Alone in the Dark













OH MAN. I laughed my ass off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I had a video game title to describe it...

"Beat Em' And Eat Em'".


----------



## Forstride (Jul 10, 2011)

I already posted before, but...

The Force Unleashed
Age of Booty
Baby Maker Extreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aha! I Found It!
Balls of Fury


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 12, 2011)

Sonic The Hedgehog - The Fastest Thing Alive (nah... just kidding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
[youtube]G4jd0UWGPgY[/youtube]


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

Kinect: Joy Ride.

;D


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 19, 2011)

Alien Breed 2: Assault


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Crackdown


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

rachet & clank: up your arsenal


----------



## xylos (Jul 20, 2011)

Booby Kids (shes got a perfect pair)
Wargasm (we go hard)
XEXYS (we have a sexy time!)
Irritating Stick ( what can I say.. Sometimes Im too tired)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

Project Rub


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 27, 2011)

Penetrator  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hard Driving
Little Big Planet
Boom Boom Rocket


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmmm



Spoiler: 999













Spoiler: Wet













Spoiler: Hotel Dusk











And if I was fat.....


Spoiler: Tounge of the Fatman


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 28, 2011)

Lost in Pink


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 28, 2011)

XX mission
Hard Head
Homo
Hotdog Storm
Naughty Boy


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

And


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

One Piece: Gigant Battle


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mega Man Legends 3! Yeah!!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

Barny's Hide and Seek.


----------



## scott1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Fast and the Furious (psp cause you can do it anywhere? lol)
Half-Minute Hero.... XD


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Vanquish


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 5, 2011)

Ruff Trigger


----------



## mameks (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 10, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland (released for GBC!)


----------



## Naito-Tanuki (Aug 17, 2011)

MOTHER 123


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Rayder (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. Hand:  The Hand Who Loved Me


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

The Sims 2: Nightlife


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 30, 2011)

Tetris


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 30, 2011)

Dr. Mario...


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2011)

Professor layton and the spector's Flute


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 1, 2011)

Sonic & Knuckles

It's really fast

and I use my hand.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 1, 2011)

Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 with the soaked expansion


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Bull*. Everyone on this forum is automatically "A boy and his Blob"


----------



## miruki (Sep 29, 2011)

Delve Deeper


... *giggles*


And excuse me for being awfully disgusting now, but while I'm on my period it might be more like CrimeCraft: Bleedout. :>


----------



## iFish (Sep 29, 2011)

Little Big Planet 2. :3


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Dragon Ball: Raging Blast


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 30, 2011)

world of goo


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

The Sims 3: Late Night


----------



## Raiser (Oct 4, 2011)

Skyward Sword.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 4, 2011)

Tales of Innocence


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 11, 2011)

Tales Of Eternia


----------



## andre0407 (Oct 14, 2011)

Arkham asylum.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 14, 2011)

Need for Speed

lol just kidding... more like Alone in the Dark for me as well...


----------



## Fudge (Oct 15, 2011)

God Hand


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 18, 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 24, 2011)

Dragon Quest and Super Mario.


----------



## coolness (Oct 27, 2011)

narnia


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 27, 2011)

the* to love ru* games


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 27, 2011)

Professor Layton and the Last Sphincter


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Legend of Zelda: The Faces of Evil.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

Until recently I would have said Duke Nukem Forever...


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Space Invaders.

Once I typed that it made way more sense than I thought.


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 31, 2011)

Face raiders


----------



## rastsan (Oct 31, 2011)

today - shiren the wanderer, then back to my old answer.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2011)

Custer's Revenge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ5oleKSROM


----------



## duel (Nov 2, 2011)

Pong


----------



## ForeverAlone (Nov 2, 2011)

Sonic and the Secret Rings.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 2, 2011)

Spoiler: "My Little Pony: Pinkie Pie's Party Parade"


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 9, 2011)

el TETO....
... agachate que te la meto

translate that


----------



## skcin7 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure if these describe my sex life but here are a few funny ones

Infiltrator
Pipe Dream
Where's Waldo?
Totally Rad (this one describes my sex life pretty well... not)
10 Yard Fight (because I have a 10 yard dong)


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Wild Woody.


----------



## benbop1992 (Nov 23, 2011)

Brink


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Nov 24, 2011)

duel said:


> Pong


Was about to say this but i'm gonna go for... Hands On!


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 29, 2011)

Pokemon


----------



## coolness (Dec 1, 2011)

The legend of zelda


----------



## duel (Dec 4, 2011)

Action 52


----------



## leathco (Dec 4, 2011)

duel said:


> Action 52



As in a complete failure?



Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 4, 2011)

GRIP


----------



## Jordon (Dec 5, 2011)

9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 6, 2011)

I stopped gaming


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 10, 2011)

How is "Skyrim" not posted in this thread yet?


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 11, 2011)

1001 Touch Games


----------



## duel (Dec 13, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid Rising


----------



## geesee (Dec 13, 2011)

Mission impossible , oh wait wait and Leisure suit larry


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 13, 2011)

Plants vs. Zombies...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 13, 2011)

Exactly like this.


----------



## JohnBotkin (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine's Oddworld:Munch's Oddysee


----------



## JohnBotkin (Dec 15, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Do adult flash games count?


lmao


----------



## Langin (Dec 15, 2011)

Tales of the Abyss

My sex live is an abyss.

Or Final fantasy.

Mario Kart should also fit with it turbo's! 

Or Pokemon I want your ballzzzz  No XD not that balls I want tha Master balls.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2011)

Professor LAY-ton.... 
Ill let you touch my skyrim if you pok-em-on inside


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL he's holding his wood.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Tetris. 'Nuff said.


----------



## someonewhodied (Dec 30, 2011)

Rhythm Heaven


----------



## SafetyRey (Dec 30, 2011)

Space invaders EXTREME.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll pick....







;3


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 7, 2012)

Skyrim, because my I took an arrow to the knee when I broke up with my ex.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 12, 2012)

Split/Second


----------



## osirisenigma (Jan 13, 2012)

um......Need for speed then fallout


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 15, 2012)

Final Fantasy


----------



## scott1982 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cave Story


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 16, 2012)

The Legend OF Zelda


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 16, 2012)

kid icarus uprising if you know what i mean


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 16, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> The Legend OF Zelda


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 16, 2012)

She was hot. And she played Minecraft


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 16, 2012)

pics or shens


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2012)

GBATemp.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 16, 2012)

Super Bikini Karate Babes 2 Turbo: Hyper Boobs Edition


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Super Bikini Karate Babes 2 Turbo: Hyper Boobs Edition
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yIPOaoKWN_U[/media]


This... actually doesn't look half-bad considering the technique used for "sprites". XD Could've been worse, at least the camera angles "work".


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Feb 6, 2012)

Final Fantasy LXIX: The Virgin Chronicles.


----------



## 324atk (Feb 6, 2012)

conker's bad fur day


----------



## DigiTak (Feb 19, 2012)

Touch my katamari.
OR
Majin Tensei 2: Spiral Nemesis


----------



## Majorami (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=830xyQGCQ-Y


----------



## IAmChuckNorris (Feb 21, 2012)

Lost : The Videogame


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Feb 25, 2012)

Er....
Well.........
Megaman


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 25, 2012)

Sonic, I'm too fast.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 25, 2012)

bust a groove


----------



## MichaelYee (Feb 27, 2012)

Wild Woody
Spanky's Quest
Sticky Balls


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 5, 2012)

Super Metroid


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

The Cockpit.


----------



## Balee56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alone in the Dark


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 7, 2012)

SSX


----------



## saberjoy (Mar 7, 2012)

doki doki majo majo moshi moshi chucko chucko kachu kachu hula hula shin chan!
EDIT
AHHHH! i have found it!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2012)

Katawa Shoujo.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Mar 11, 2012)

Battle Raper (J/k)
Hello Kitty


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 11, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> Battle Raper (J/k)
> Hello Kitty


Call of Duty: BIG Red One ^.^


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 12, 2012)

Medal of Honor: Rising Sun


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 13, 2012)

Elder Scrolls V: The Pure One


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2012)

OH GOD YES


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

Michael Jackson: The Experience 3D

I think we have a winner, no?


----------



## JonnyPoots (Mar 14, 2012)

SPRay
or maybe
And Yet It Moves
but what it should be (perhaps for everyone) is Adventure Island

at one point in time it was not too dissimilar from Mario Kart: Double Dash!! (and if you're thinking it, yes "dangerous")


----------



## chick8ed (Mar 22, 2012)

Metal Gear *Solid*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 22, 2012)

Avoid the 'Noid


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 22, 2012)

Monster Jam - Maximum Destruction


----------



## 324atk (Mar 28, 2012)

Stroker


Spoiler



Warning: do not click the following link if your not at the age of puberty. You won't get the joke and then make a crap post about not getting it. Also, if you haven't hit puberty yet why are you here? Go away.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroker


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 29, 2012)

Skyrim


----------



## zactar (Apr 1, 2012)

Pokemon (any version)

HARDEN
BODY SLAM
WATER GUN
REST


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Apr 2, 2012)

Uncharted 3. Drakes Deception.


----------



## Metalik (Apr 2, 2012)

Alone in the Dark.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 2, 2012)

Lester the Unlikely.
Catch my drift?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## bowser (Apr 14, 2012)

Texas Hold 'Em Poker (hold them, poke her)


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 18, 2012)

Clay Fighter.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 20, 2012)

Project Rub(Feel the magic in NA)
Touch DIC(ROFL; i do not touch DIC, but the title is funny)
Sticky Balls(for the Gizmondo)


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 8, 2012)

Alone in the dark.
Pacman


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 9, 2012)

Silent Hill


----------



## pokefloote (May 11, 2012)

World of Goo.

edit: i guess that's already been said before.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2013)

World of Goo works perfect for me!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 11, 2013)

Split/Second: Velocity


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 12, 2013)

GTAIV.


----------



## Engert (Apr 12, 2013)

Hyro's mom 3.
A Lacey Affair.


----------



## gamewitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Definitely MadWorld (don't judge I do some crazy shit)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 12, 2013)

Engert said:


> Hyro's mom 3.
> A Lacey Affair.


I played that game, but it was just a giant black hole


----------



## gamewitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Metalik said:


> Alone in the Dark.


Damn there are a lot of lonely people here on the temp I think this is about the twentieth time some one has said that game.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 12, 2013)

Rock of the Dead.

They can't say no if they can't speak at all!


----------



## gamewitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Rock of the Dead.
> 
> They can't say no if they can't speak at all!


eww necrfilia


----------



## Gahars (Apr 12, 2013)

gamewizard said:


> eww necrfilia


 
I'll necro-fill-ya.


----------



## gamewitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah Yeah  for some fucked up reason spell check keeps turning off in Firefox


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Rock of the Dead.
> 
> They can't say no if they can't speak at all!


The judge said otherwise 

Anyways, to participate, Iggy's Reckin Balls


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

Gaylo Reacharound.


----------



## NukaCamz (Apr 13, 2013)

Command and Conquer


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 13, 2013)

adrian2040 said:


> Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando
> Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal
> Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
> Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction
> ...



Forgot Ratchet and Clank: Full Frontal Assault


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Snake's Revenge.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 14, 2013)

cursed mountain


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2013)

I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream

Friday nights get weird.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Rock of the Dead.
> 
> They can't say no if they can't speak at all!


 
If they ain't cold I ain't sold.

Also Command and Conquer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> _Command and Conquer_.


...what do you do in the event of _Red Alert_?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...what do you do in the event of Red Alert?


 
A Tiberiun Sun.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2013)

Supreme Commander? I just met 'er!


----------



## NukaCamz (Apr 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...what do you do in the event of _Red Alert_?


It's an alternate universe in which women evolved dicks before dudes, due to Jesus going back and shaking Adam's hand in a attempt to stop men from becoming rapists. In that universe the title is more System shock....or more shock to my system.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

NukaCamz said:


> It's an alternate universe in which women evolved dicks before dudes, due to Jesus going back and shaking Adam's hand in a attempt to stop men from becoming rapists. In that universe the title is more System shock....or more shock to my system.


...I was thinking more in the _"Red Alert = Period"_ areas, but your version works too.


----------



## NukaCamz (Apr 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...I was thinking more in the _"Red Alert = Period"_ areas, but your version works too.


I knew that....I was just..........testing


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

NukaCamz said:


> I knew that....I was just..........testing


Testing your _"warhead"?_ Don't worry, we're not going to peak behind the _"Iron Curtain"_. 

...just don't play with your _"Chronosphreres"_ for too long!


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2014)

mine is half a minute hero.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2014)

Alone in the dark   ;O;


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2014)

Godhand

*;O;*


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2014)

Metroid Dread


----------



## migles (Dec 8, 2014)

mine is just like Half-life 3.....

but appropriate title would be "papers, please"


----------



## nxwing (Dec 9, 2014)

Mine is Resort Boin, in other words, hentai


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Rogue warrior


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 9, 2014)

Death Match Love Comedy.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 9, 2014)

Is there a game called non-existent?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 9, 2014)

Battle for Bikini Bottom


----------



## Flame (Dec 10, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Is there a game called non-existent?


 

Half Life 3 is the closet thing. or the Wii U sales.


----------



## migles (Dec 10, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Is there a game called non-existent?





Flame said:


> Half Life 3 is the closet thing. or the Wii U sales.


 
half life 3 was already said by me >:C

pick another >:C


----------



## night_hawk (Dec 10, 2014)

Any Zelda or Mario game for me. Always be kind (aka save princesses) but nobody gave me the fruit


----------



## nxwing (Dec 10, 2014)

migles said:


> half life 3 was already said by me >:C
> 
> pick another >:C


CHOOSE ONE
MEGAMAN BATTLE NETWORK 7
MEGAMAN STARFORCE 4
MEGAMAN X9
MEGAMAN ZX 3
MEGAMAN 11
MEGAMAN LEGENDS 3
ROCKMAN ONLINE


----------



## Vipera (Dec 10, 2014)

D-Tank


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hmm, I have long held that Camarillo Brillo by Frank Zappa was the song that best described it (it was almost prescient) but game titles would be harder.

My most recent review, Escape Dead Island, has been fitting at points, how I wish it could have just been Cut the Rope, and Fallout (and fallout: I really should not go back to vegas) at others, and all not without a few Angry Birds. I can only hope the Portal I took will prevent any Dead Rising. Thankfully the true horror has been more Resident Evil than Biohazard, though the cost of leaving the former rather more Bejeweled than they started was not inconsiderable.
Right now it fluctuates between Total Annihilation and Hidden and Dangerous (for me), I am kind of hoping this is The Last of [any] "Us" as I think I am done, Wild Arms will have to do, even if it does leave me a Shadow Man. If nothing else my Brain Age is lower than all that Mortal Kombat left my body, and that is not the best position to be in. A Far Cry from what young me wanted but that guy was a fool, one that I am surprised did not lead to a Burnout.

Also [insert Heavenly Sword joke], though sadly it does often leave me Grabbed by the Ghoulies.


----------

